# Or This Breeder?



## GSDLover24 (Nov 24, 2008)

Any info on Vom Gildaf German Shepherds in Wisconsin? http://www.gildafk9.com


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know anything about either breeder you've posted, but if you're in southern WI, you're not too far from IL, so I'd highly recommend Triton Kennels:

http://tritonkennels.com/

Trish Campbell, the breeder, is a member of this board and she comes highly recommended by many.









ETA: She has working line GSDs; make sure you do your research on the different lines of GSD! Working lines typically require a lot more exercise and mental stimulation than many showline dogs, especially American showline GSDs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Most reputable breeders will only breed one breed and not multiple ones. It's hard enough learning everything you need to know about one dog! 

It does appear they ofa, but only have 1 dog currently, rest are being neutered/not for breeding. 1 pending.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WMost reputable breeders will only breed one breed and not multiple ones. It's hard enough learning everything you need to know about one dog!
> 
> It does appear they ofa, but only have 1 dog currently, rest are being neutered/not for breeding. 1 pending.


Well, at least they are both herding dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

and that's good why?

I knew a woman that bred gsd's and shelties. Doesn't make an expert on either. But at least they were both cadaver dogs. She did have cadaver dogs in both breeds, but you get my point.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wand that's good why?
> 
> I knew a woman that bred gsd's and shelties. Doesn't make an expert on either. But at least they were both cadaver dogs. She did have cadaver dogs in both breeds, but you get my point.


because it shows that maybe they breed both dogs from an interest in herding and not profit. Where as if they bred GSDs and miniature poodles I'd be more concerned.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I just got my sable male from Melinda at vom Gildaf. He is 11 weeks old and is wonderful. She spent a lot of time working with and socializing the pups, he was 95% potty trained when I brought him home. He is very smart, has good drives, a nice temperament, and a nice structure. This was from her second litter out of her female.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I plan on breeding and showing more than one breed....not like a gazillion, but I'm looking at GSDs and Cardigans myself...

That said, I looked at von Gildaf the other day....liked what they were doing, but doesn't look like they're doing much now.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I happen to know Melinda quite well. She has used Puck at stud twice and has had wonderful results with her female. Not just that, I have met and seen her Steve (Border Collie) and he is fabulous! Melinda works her dogs and competes almost every weekend with them...she is a very nice person and has her dogs' interests first. I can't say enough good about her.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

w00t! Glad somebody knows about them!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have to agree with Axxel. I wouldn't let someone being involved in and breeding two breeds be the only reason I red flag a breeder. Some people have the time to put into more than one breed. This breeder is also working her dogs and, from what I can tell, is not just mass producing puppies. 

I know nothing about them otherwise.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: spartshepI happen to know Melinda quite well. She has used Puck at stud twice and has had wonderful results with her female. Not just that, I have met and seen her Steve (Border Collie) and he is fabulous! Melinda works her dogs and competes almost every weekend with them...she is a very nice person and has her dogs' interests first. I can't say enough good about her.


I like that.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I know Melinda-nice person..she is very active with her dogs. She shows in conformation, obedience, agility, rally and has done schutzhund also with her GSD's. I do believe she is also a UKC judge. She's really done it all with her dogs. She got into Border Collies because she enjoyed the drives, like her workingline GSD's







She puts titles in the front and behind her BC's...very competitive obedience person with dogs in very high levels. She's out showing all of the time...last show I saw her at she told me I should get a BC, lol! I've met Razzy and a few of her BC's. All nice dogs...

Thanks DianaM









ETA I think she's been ranked nationally also with her dogs either in agility, flyball or obedience.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthI wouldn't let someone being involved in and breeding two breeds be the only reason I red flag a breeder.


A little OT here, but typically anyone looking for a breeder is told specifically to avoid people that breed more than one breed. So is that really no longer the case on the "things to look for" checklist?

I don't know her, don't claim to know her, I just posted what I gathered from her website. But everyone is always told more than 1 breed is a no no, so I think that part should be clarified to anyone looking for a dog.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I second Trish Campbell also, please pm me if you want any info, I have a puppy from her and could not be happier!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Just from looking at this breeders website I wouldn't really call them a Border Collie "breeder". (At least not yet.) She has 2 BCs BOTH are MALES and one is neutered. And it says they haven't had ANY BC litters yet.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It should not be the only reason to dismiss a breeder. Just like using untitled breeding stock would not be the only reason to dismiss a breeder from consideration. Often these reasons are accompanied by other red flags, but not always. This is why a potential buyer must research carefully. 

If this breeder was breeding two breeds, several litters a year from each, doing nothing with them, showing no participation in each breed other than breeding then I would avoid them. Otherwise it is just something I note.

I used to breed and show two different breeds of horses. I knew each extremely well, researched the lines extensively, so I don't see it as a problem in dogs either.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthI used to breed and show two different breeds of horses. I knew each extremely well, researched the lines extensively, so I don't see it as a problem in dogs either.


When I see a "breeder" that breeds 2 different breeds, I often wonder how often it is a case of a couple or "partners" where each person is "into" a different breed.

For instance say a GSD breeder met and married a breeder of Rottweilers. Nothing wrong with that, it isn't like they should stop breeding one breed and concentrate on the other.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:A little OT here, but typically anyone looking for a breeder is told specifically to avoid people that breed more than one breed. So is that really no longer the case on the "things to look for" checklist?


OT here as well. (My apologies) Too often the red flags & check lists people tout have bleed all to do with the actual dogs being produced. I've seen lists of things to look for/avoid where there's nothing that actually addresses what kind of dogs are being produced! Are they healthy & long lived? Biddable? What temperament is the breeder striving for? Are the breedings & individual pups reasonably consistent in looks, size, drives, temperament etc? IF not, then why is there so much variation? Does the breeder realllly know dogs in general? Her breed specifically? Her chosen lines? 

These things are much more important to me than whether the breeder takes credit cards, has 1 breed or 2, requires a written application for her pups, answers emails promptly, advertises in Dog World, spells/punctuates correctly, or has a warm, friendly demeanor.

Selecting a breeder is (IMO) 1st & foremost about finding dogs who will succeed & thrive within my household. I want a breeder that produces the kind of dogs I'm seeking. One who knows enough, & cares enough, to provide ongoing support for the pups she sells. One who has a clear vision of what she wants in her dogs & takes pride in the dogs her breedings have produced.


----------

